# New to it.



## Don (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all, been sat on the side lines for days now having registered but couldn't join in, but im here now. Used to do a bit of Caravaning when family was young, now im on my own I decided to try Motorhome job. So I pick up my second hand *Pilote Debute* on Friday, then the adventure begins.


----------



## gillr49 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great Don

welcome to the forum and good luck with your new home


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 10, 2007)

welcome and hi you wont be sorry motor homes are a lot better


----------

